# Using Line 6 Pod Farm live - Does it work?



## pescaglini (Jun 30, 2012)

I have been considering running my laptop with Pod Farm for live gigs/practice. Has anyone else done this? Is it just a case of running the laptop-re amp with head-into cab? Feedback please


----------



## AlexEdwards (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah, you could do it that way or run it direct into house via the interface. 

I saw a post rock/alt band do it a few years ago, was pretty sick. They had all of their patch changes going through pro tools and im pretty sure the guitarist was using pod farm going into a power amp and cab. sounded solid!


----------



## polarbeast666 (Jul 15, 2012)

AlexEdwards said:


> Yeah, you could do it that way or run it direct into house via the interface.
> 
> I saw a post rock/alt band do it a few years ago, was pretty sick. They had all of their patch changes going through pro tools and im pretty sure the guitarist was using pod farm going into a power amp and cab. sounded solid!


right now I saw this and plugged my laptop and podfarm into my cab and the sound is coming out fine but theres no way to get the volume loud?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 15, 2012)

You need to run it through a poweramp/your amp's 'FX return'(which runs the signal through the poweramp portion of your amp).

Guitar>Laptop>FX Return on amp>Cab


----------



## myampslouder (Jul 16, 2012)

I've used pod farm direct into the pa for band practice but never live. I don't see any reason why it couldn't be done


----------

